# Wedding dress horror



## Shoediva (Jul 9, 2004)

Check out this wedding dress, its by French designer Jean-Paul Gaultier during his Autumn/Winter 2004/2005 haute couture show in Paris.

I think I'll go for the more traditional dress covering my entire a$$ets!


----------



## GlossAddict (Jul 9, 2004)

Originally Posted by *shoediva*




Check out this wedding dress, its by French designer Jean-Paul Gaultier during his Autumn/Winter 2004/2005 haute couture show in Paris.

I think I'll go for the more traditional dress covering my entire a$$ets!





I will never be purchasing a wedding dress, but if I did, I would have to be paid a great sum of money to wear this.... even if I did have a perfect body.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Jul 9, 2004)

Goodness - that's a pathetic excuse for a wedding dress!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jul 9, 2004)

"I'm PUSS*....**IN BOOTS!"*


----------



## Californian (Jul 10, 2004)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* "I'm PUSS*....**IN BOOTS!"*



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG haha Totally Puss in Boots!Losa designer... go back to class or save up money for some more material.


----------



## Laura (Jul 10, 2004)

K, FIRSTLY that dress is TRASH and secondly I LOVE SHREK!!!!! thats all ive to say!


----------



## Geek (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG wasn't Shrek2 the bomb?





Originally Posted by *laura127* 

K, FIRSTLY that dress is TRASH and secondly I LOVE SHREK!!!!! thats all ive to say!


----------



## Californian (Jul 10, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* OMG wasn't Shrek2 the bomb? It was hilarious. Me and the 5 year olds in the theatre thought it was pretty funny! I loved PUSS in boots! Too cute.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jul 15, 2004)

*Yesterday I came across this monstrosity on TheKnot.com...*

*I'm speechless!



* *Even the model looks pissed.*






*For more ugly wedding and bridesmaid dresses, check out:*

http://uglyweddingdress.com/main/weblog.php

http://uglyweddingdress.com/main/weblog.php?id=C0_10_1

http://www.uglydress.com/

http://www.goingbridal.com/


----------



## Californian (Jul 16, 2004)

She looks like a cake decoration. What the heck! BTW.. I was grocery shopping today and had to wait in line for a while. So I was staring at the magazine covers and there was Tori Spelling on the cover. Her wedding dress was kind of simple and not so great. She did not look so nice. I was surprised since I thought she'd get all froo-froo'd out and go for it.

I could not fid a pic of Tori's dress, but I found this about her wedding which entertained me:

*The Bridal Registry: *This Beverly Hills beauty had no need to worry about receiving multiple blenders from her invited guests. The actress and her fiance registered at Tiffany and Co., where among the items chosen by the couple was a serving tray worth $2,450 and a $300 sterling silver frame to display cherished photos of their special day.

*The Dress: *Taking her cue from the flapper era, Tori worked closely with designers Badgley Mischka to create her full-length white gown adorned with intricate beadwork hand-sewn in India-- the signature look for the famous designer label. The sparkle of beads was rivaled only by the flash of diamonds and platinum in the bride's 2.5 carat drop earrings, her bracelet, and flower-patterned headband which attached to a long veil.



The Reception: Family and friends alike gathered to enjoy a performance by Michael Feinstein, then dined on artichoke ravioli and their choice of either lamb or fish, all prepared by renowned chef Wolfgang Puck, who also concocted an airy lemon souffle for dessert.

Before their departure, guests received a dainty silver champagne bottle etched with the names of the bride and groom, who offered the presents as a token of appreciation for those who helped to make their day even more memorable.



Special Moments: Known as an avid animal lover, Tori wanted to include her pets in the event, so after the ceremony she and her new husband posed for photos in full wedding regalia with their dogs. 

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

I also found this about Dave Navarro and Carmen Electra's wedding which made me roll my eyes.. sorry..






Carmen and Dave prepare for the shooting of their bachelor party

invitation photo in the morgue.

*At least she looks cute in her wedding dress



lol*






I think she is quite beautiful even if she did marry Eddie Munster.


----------



## Californian (Jul 16, 2004)

Well heck, go figure, who knew that Indians were into filet mignon.

*Who:* Actress Kate Hudson and musician Chris Robinson

*When:* New Year's Eve, 2000

*Where:* Old Snowmass, Colorado

*The Event:* Held at a private ranch shared by Goldie Hawn and Kurt Russell, the event was witnessed by 70 friends and family members. The event celebrated not only the couple's union but also the winter season with a white on white theme including white candles and white flowers.

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=7 width="30%" align=right border=1&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top height=220&gt;






_The Hudson-Robinson wedding was a private affair but nonetheless drew a star-studded guest list. Guests included Michael Douglas__ and Catherine Zeta-Jones, Sally Field, and the groom's fellow members of Black Crowes._


&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

*The Dress:* The bride wore a Vera Wong 19th century-inspired dress, a strapless ivory silk duchesse satin ballgown with a hand-stitched corset bodice. 

The mother of the bride wore a Vera Wang creation.

*A Special Moment:* The wedding ceremony was performed by a Ute Indian shaman beneath a white tent.

*The Reception: *Thirty miles from the ranch, the Elk Mountain Lodge served as the reception site for the festivities. Along with plenty of music, the event included dinner of filet mignon and salmon.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jul 16, 2004)

Bah! I tried finding a pic too. No such luck.

Maybe it's me, but I think Dave Navarro's eyes glint with insanity. It's like he's always looking at the world with eyes that are just a *wee bit* too wide open. I also noticed his nails match his suit. Nice touch.





Originally Posted by *Californian* She looks like a cake decoration. What the heck! BTW.. I was grocery shopping today and had to wait in line for a while. So I was staring at the magazine covers and there was Tori Spelling on the cover. Her wedding dress was kind of simple and not so great. She did not look so nice. I was surprised since I thought she'd get all froo-froo'd out and go for it. 
I could not fid a pic of Tori's dress, but I found this about her wedding which entertained me:

*The Bridal Registry: *This Beverly Hills beauty had no need to worry about receiving multiple blenders from her invited guests. The actress and her fiance registered at Tiffany and Co., where among the items chosen by the couple was a serving tray worth $2,450 and a $300 sterling silver frame to display cherished photos of their special day.

*The Dress: *Taking her cue from the flapper era, Tori worked closely with designers Badgley Mischka to create her full-length white gown adorned with intricate beadwork hand-sewn in India-- the signature look for the famous designer label. The sparkle of beads was rivaled only by the flash of diamonds and platinum in the bride's 2.5 carat drop earrings, her bracelet, and flower-patterned headband which attached to a long veil.

*The Reception: *Family and friends alike gathered to enjoy a performance by Michael Feinstein, then dined on artichoke ravioli and their choice of either lamb or fish, all prepared by renowned chef Wolfgang Puck, who also concocted an airy lemon souffle for dessert.

Before their departure, guests received a dainty silver champagne bottle etched with the names of the bride and groom, who offered the presents as a token of appreciation for those who helped to make their day even more memorable.

*Special Moments*: Known as an avid animal lover, Tori wanted to include her pets in the event, so after the ceremony she and her new husband posed for photos in full wedding regalia with their dogs. 

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

I also found this about Dave Navarro and Carmen Electra's wedding which made me roll my eyes.. sorry..






Carmen and Dave prepare for the shooting of their bachelor party

invitation photo in the morgue.

*At least she looks cute in her wedding dress



lol*






I think she is quite beautiful even if she did marry Eddie Munster.


----------



## Shoediva (Jul 16, 2004)

Carmen is on my Overrated list with Paris. Dave is ugly but he can play a good poker game. I watched him on celebrity poker, pretty good I might say but he is quite hard to look at!!! especially since he has some many yucky tatoos. That morgue pic- just a bit psycho! what would you expect from from Rodman's ex??!!


----------



## keaLoha (Jul 23, 2004)

the scary thing is that he's the new designer for Hermes. oh my....


----------



## Shoediva (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi Kealoha, welcome to our boards!!!!


----------



## Californian (Jul 23, 2004)

Originally Posted by *shoediva* Hi Kealoha, welcome to our boards!!!! Yeah, a new poster! Good eyes, Shoes.We



you to



, Kealoha!


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Jul 23, 2004)

Welcome keaLoha!


----------

